# مشروع مهندس طيران



## Islam.taha (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالب فى السنة الإعدادية كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة .... و دخلت هندسة أصلاً عشان أدخل قسم طيران .... بس فى ناس ولاد حلال قفلوها فى وشى :80: ... بس أنا بجد مش هنفع غير فى القسم ده ... و كنت عايز أستفسر عن حاجات كده لو حد عنده معلومات يا ريت يساعدنى :

- شهادة جامعة القاهرة دي معترف بيها عالميا أصلاً ؟
- ايه نظام كورس البيسك ده؟ بكام ؟ و هل ممكن أخده فى الصيف أثناء الدراسة ؟
- فى فرص تدريب للطلبة فى مصر للطيران او أى حتة فى مصر ؟
- ايه الكورسات اللى ممكن أخودها و تفيدنى فى الشغل ... أنا ان شاء الله الصيف ده هاخد C++ , Matlab
-و سؤال خارج الموضوع : هل تعتقد أو عندك أى معلومات او الإمارات ممكن تعمل وكالة فضاء قريباً


----------



## TURBOFAN (22 أبريل 2007)

صلي على النبي 
انا اولا حجاوبك على اسألتك
1-تقصد ايه بعالميا . فمثلا في دول معترف بيها ودول لا وفي دول مش كل الجامعات بتعترف بينا وهل انتا بتسال السؤال ده عشان تشتغل برى ولى عشان تكمل دراسه؟ لو شغل اظن الناس دي مش محتاجين يشغلو واحد معاه بكالريوس لازم على الاقل يكون ليك دراسه عاليه على الاقل دكتوراه ومش كل الي بياخدو دكتوراه بيشتغلو هناك (مجال الطيران بعد 11 سبتمبر بقى شبه مستحيل)
2-كورس البيسك ده هوا بيسموه الشهاده الاساسيه في صيانة الطائرات ومش حتقرب من طياره الى ما يكون معاك الشهاده دي يعني ممكن ميكونش معاك بكالريوس بس معاك البيسك وتشتغل على الطيارات(بس البيسك من غير بكالريوس بتكون دراسته طويله شويه حوالي 3 سنين) وهوا بيكلف حوالي 4500 جنيه في معهد امبابه يعتمد على عدد الناس الي في الكورس ومدته اربع اشهر ولازم تاخده بعد متاخد البكالريوس وفي نظام تاني عشان تبقى عارف اسمو faa وده نظام امريكاني اما البيسك فهو انجليزي 
3- لو عايز تتدرب في مصر للطيران فده سهل جدا كل ماعليك انك تجيب موافقه من الكليه ودي بتاخدها بسهوله والشهر بتدفع فيه 100 جنيه وانتا طالب ولما تتخرج ان شاء الله الشهر حيكون ب 250
4- منصحكش بالc انا خدتها ومستفدتش اي حاجه الماتلاب كويس وطبعا اتو كاد بس الي يديك الكورس اتاكد انو خريج ميكانيكا انا باكد على النقطه دي عشان متلاقيش نفسك وسط ناس كلهم مدني وبيتكلمو عن مساقط الحمامات والمطابخ وانتا نفسك ترسم ترس ومش عارف وال3d maxكويس ومفيد جدا 
ده بالنسبه لاسالتك ارجو اني اكون جاوبت عليه بشكل كافي
ونصيحه في الله ابعد عن قسم طيران لاسباب كتير ححاول اقول شويه منهم
1 - عشان تشتغل في مجال الطيران الموضوع ده حيطلب منك 3 حاجات
ا- فلوس عشان تاخد شوية كورسات منها البيسك والوذاوت
ب- وقت عشان الحاجات دي بتاخد حوالي سنتين
ج-واسطه (وواسطه جامده كمان)
2- كارنيه العضويه بتاعك ميكانيكا وانتا اساسا خريج ميكانيكا لان طيران وميكانيكا حاجه واحده مع الفرق ان طيران اصعب بكتير جدا جدا (ولو عايز تعرف الفرق بين ميكانيكا وطيران او امكانية انك تشتغل في مصر للطيران وانتا ميكانيكا فده موضوع تاني)
3- لما بتيجي تشتغل في اي شغل ميكانيكا بيقولو لك انتا طيران ويطلع عينك عشان تشتغل وفي الاخر بتشتغل شغل ميكانيكا
4-اخر حاجه بقولهالك وللامانه مجال طيران مجال شيق جدا وممتع جدا في دراسته بس للاسف مش في بلدنا الكلام ده ممكن في وكالة الفضاء الي انتا بتحلم بيها في الامارات ولو عندك اي استفسار تاني او عن نفس الموضوع متنكسفش وقول بسراحه
اه نسيت اقولك حاجه مهمه جدا انتا لو ليك جيش وتخصصت طيران تبقى حتخش ضابط 100% وربنا معاك


----------



## Islam.taha (23 أبريل 2007)

أولاً ربنا يكرمك على الإفادة دى كلها أشكرك جدا جدا ... أنا سمعت كتيير عن مساوئ دراسة الطيران و مجال عمله فى و حبيت اتأكد من شخص شغال فى المجال ... عندك حق فى موضوع الشغل بره و أنا ناوى ان شاء الله أكمل حتى لو ماجيستير بس ...و شكلى كده هدخل ميكانيكا .. بس كتن عايز اسأل حضرتك عن كام حاجة كده بعد اللى قلته :

- هل ممكن أدخل ميكانيكا (تصميم و انتاج)و بعد متخرج أدرس دراسات عليا فى الطيران ؟
- ممكن اخد البيسك بعد التخرج من ميكانيكا ؟ قصدى هيبقى برده 4 أشهر ولا هيبقى 3 سنين ؟ 
- ايه مدى توفر فرص العمل لخريجين ميكانيكا ؟ سواء هنا أو فى الخليج ؟
- الفرق بين ميكانيكا وطيران و امكانية انى أشتغل في مصر للطيران وانا ميكانيكا 

معلش تعبك معايا والله ... بس حضرتك أكيد كنت فى مكانى قبل كده و حاسس بيا


----------



## TURBOFAN (23 أبريل 2007)

Islam.taha قال:


> أولاً ربنا يكرمك على الإفادة دى كلها أشكرك جدا جدا ... أنا سمعت كتيير عن مساوئ دراسة الطيران و مجال عمله فى و حبيت اتأكد من شخص شغال فى المجال ... عندك حق فى موضوع الشغل بره و أنا ناوى ان شاء الله أكمل حتى لو ماجيستير بس ...و شكلى كده هدخل ميكانيكا .. بس كتن عايز اسأل حضرتك عن كام حاجة كده بعد اللى قلته :
> 
> - هل ممكن أدخل ميكانيكا (تصميم و انتاج)و بعد متخرج أدرس دراسات عليا فى الطيران ؟
> - ممكن اخد البيسك بعد التخرج من ميكانيكا ؟ قصدى هيبقى برده 4 أشهر ولا هيبقى 3 سنين ؟
> ...


لا تعب ولا حاجه يا سيدي
بس على فكره انتا فهمتني غلط:69: 
مهندس الطيران ده بيسمو الجوكر بيشتغل في ميكانيكا وتحكم ومدني وفضاء وفي اي شركه او اي مكان بتلاقي فيه مهندس طيران وبيكون ناجح لان قسم طيران ده اصعب قسم في هندسه وعشان كده بتكون ناجح جدا بس تاخد فرصتك
واجاوب على اسألتك
- انتا ممكن تعمل دراسات في اي قسم من اقسام كلية هندسه طول منتا مهندس يعني ممكن تكون خريج ميكانيكا وتعمل في كهربا 
بس المشكله في الموضوع ده انك لما تخلص ميكانيكا بيكون (_مستحيل_)انك تعرف تخلص ولو تمهيدي في طيران مش ماجستير لانو ولسبب بسيط اغلبية خريجين طيران لما بيحبو يعملو ماجستير بيعملو في ميكانيكا (صدقني طيران صعب جدا لان الناس الي في القسم ده مبيخرجوش اي حد )
معلومه اول دفعتي تقديره العام (جيد جدا)
- لو انتا ميكانيكا بيكون البيسك 6 اشهر مش 3 سنين ولا حاجه
-الارزاق بيد الله وعلى فكره انتا لو لسه فاكر الخليج فرصه تبقى غلطان , المهندس الخريج الحديث بيسافر السعوديه بياخد 3 الاف ريال 
-الفرق بين طيران وميكانيكا بور ده موضوع كبير شويه حكتبهولك على رواقه:10: 
وامكانية انك تشتغل في مصر للطيران وانتا ميكانيكا فيؤسفني وانا طيران اني اقولك ان ميكانيكا بتشتغل اكتر في مصر للطيران:80:


----------



## اكرم تويج (28 أبريل 2007)

ليس كلما يتمناه المرء يناله وكم تمنيت ان اكون طيار او مهندس طيران وكانت هوايتي المفضله والان انا مهندس مدني اعمل ضمن مجالي وعيني تصبو الى الطيران


----------



## أمير النهرين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

يا أخوان أنا طالب هندسة طائرات في الاردن..... الصراحه الدراسه جميله و مافيها هذاك الكم من الصعوبه الي متصورينها لكن أكيد تعتمد على الطالب و حسب حبه للمواد ولك حبين أقول شغله و هي المشكله العضمى و هي التوضيف...يا أخوان التوضيف مشكله كبيره عشانك بتكون متفائل أول ما بتتخرج و بس تتخرج تنصدم بالواقع المرير لا تعيين ولا شي و تضل تتسول بهاذ وبذاك و لازم يكون عندك واسطه لان التعيين محدود و حسب حاجة الشركات للمهندسين....و طبعا الكل يطلب منك خبره لا تقل عن سنتين...الخ

حتا الدورات الي تحاول تاخذهم في هندسة الطائرات غاليه جداً على سبيل المثال التايب ريتنغ على أيرباص320بتكلفك حوالي3500دولار و تجلس فيها ثلاث شهور حتا تخلصها بينما الهندسه الميكانيكيه فيها مليون دوره و مده أقل و أرخص و فرص التعيين أكثر .أو الهندسة المدنيه جميله و فيها دورات كثيره و مجالها مطلوب بشكل كبير


أنشاء ألله ما أكون طولت عليكم

تقبلو تحياتيييييييي


----------



## محمدالمنصوري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*مهندس طيران جديد*

السلام عليكم
هذه أول مشاركة لي في القسم الذي أحبه جدا .. هندسة الطيران ..
أسأل الله أن ينفعني به .. وأن ينفع بي ..

تعريف بسيط :
محمد المنصوري .. طالب في السنة النهائية .. قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية .. جامعة المنصورة .. مشروع تخرجي هو محرك الطائرة النفاث jet engine .. وأخوكم متعصب جدا لهندسة الطيران ..

أتمنى التوفيق لجميع المهندسين وخاصة مهندسي الطيران ..


----------



## محمد رمضان الشناوى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته في البدايه اعرفكم بنفسي انا محمد رمضان وخريج 2008 من معهد هندسه الطيران بس للاسف لسه الفرصه مجتش في الشغل بس بحاول اخد الوزاوت لكن للاسف برده ياريت لو فيه افاده حد يرد عليه في الموضوع ده


----------



## محمد رمضان الشناوى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد رمضان الشناوى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته في البدايه اعرفكم بنفسي انا محمد رمضان وخريج 2008 من معهد هندسه الطيران بس للاسف لسه الفرصه مجتش في الشغل بس بحاول اخد الوزاوت لكن للاسف برده ياريت لو فيه افاده حد يرد عليه في الموضوع ده


 بس انا رغم حبي الكبير للمجال ده رغم اني حاسس اني اتعقدت منه بسبب قله الشغل اللي فيه وكل شئ فيه بقيبالفلوس وبطريقه مكلفه جدا وبالزات الفرق او اللي بسموه تحضير الطراز اللي بيتعمل بعد الوزاوت ياريت لو اي حد يعرف ان الوزاوت بدا يفتح في اي شركه طيران ياريت يفيدنا
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير يارب وسعاده
اخوكم محمد


----------



## مصر للطيران (5 نوفمبر 2009)

without type rating in egyptair training center at the beginning of 2010, reservation of seat begins already, take your chance man ASAP,
for TURBOFAN user, i agreed with your opnion 100 %.


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابانوب كرم سعيد (29 أبريل 2011)

كيف اصبح مهندس ميكانيكا طيران (محرك وهيكل) مع العلم بانى مازلت طالب بقسم ميكانيكا باور وهل كورس البيسزك وحدة يكفى وممكن اخدة وانا لسة طالب بدرس فى اجازة الصيف وازاى اسف على الاطالة شكرا اخوانى المهندسين العرب


----------



## احمد السر (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .اخوكم احمد السر بدرس فى جامعة كررى التقانة هندسة طيران المستوى الاخير ومشروع التخرج بتاعى فى رفع ونزول جهاز الحط(مجموعة العجلات) ارجو من الشباااب المساعدة باااى قدر من المعلومات وجزاكم الله خير ووفقنا ووفقكم لعمل الخير


----------

